# Moving Back to UK



## ElizabethG (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi

I've been trawling the UK Border Agency website, which never has an answer for the questions I have. I'm a UK citizen currently resident in Canada (last 5 years) married to a Canadian. We wish to relocate back to the UK and were planning to complete a visa application in Canada for him. I thought that I could do the spousal sponsorship thing but the sponsorship form SUO7 states that the sponsor has to be resident in the UK. Do I have to go ahead of him & re-establish residency, or is there another way to do this so we can go together?

Any advice will be much appreciated, including guiding me to the relevant bit on the Border Agency website if I'm being dim & missed the info.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ElizabethG said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been trawling the UK Border Agency website, which never has an answer for the questions I have. I'm a UK citizen currently resident in Canada (last 5 years) married to a Canadian. We wish to relocate back to the UK and were planning to complete a visa application in Canada for him. I thought that I could do the spousal sponsorship thing but the sponsorship form SUO7 states that the sponsor has to be resident in the UK. Do I have to go ahead of him & re-establish residency, or is there another way to do this so we can go together?
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated, including guiding me to the relevant bit on the Border Agency website if I'm being dim & missed the info.


I recommend you ask the relevant questions in the British branch of this forum, where you will find excellent help.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ElizabethG (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Jrge, I'll do that.


----------



## Gattuidt (Jul 11, 2013)

ElizabethG said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been trawling the UK Border Agency website, which never has an answer for the questions I have. I'm a UK citizen currently resident in Canada (last 5 years) married to a Canadian. We wish to relocate back to the UK and were planning to complete a visa application in Canada for him. I thought that I could do the spousal sponsorship thing but the sponsorship form SUO7 states that the sponsor has to be resident in the UK. Do I have to go ahead of him & re-establish residency, or is there another way to do this so we can go together?
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated, including guiding me to the relevant bit on the Border Agency website if I'm being dim & missed the info.


Hi, I living in London since 10 years with family and iam moving to canada. basically am from India. Just I want know about canada life with family...I like v much London canada is same like London? Pl. am waiting for replay. Thanks all.


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

Gattuidt said:


> Hi, I living in London since 10 years with family and iam moving to canada. basically am from India. Just I want know about canada life with family...I like v much London canada is same like London? Pl. am waiting for replay. Thanks all.


I think you will need to be good with your english if you want to shift to canada  
Jokes apart
Yes Canada is a wonderful place  Just a bit expensive for indians


----------



## ElizabethG (Aug 8, 2013)

Gattuidt said:


> Hi, I living in London since 10 years with family and iam moving to canada. basically am from India. Just I want know about canada life with family...I like v much London canada is same like London? Pl. am waiting for replay. Thanks all.


Hello Gattuidt

I live in Calgary. It's a vibrant multi-cultural city. If you like 'city' life, it's a good place to be although there is a downside, just like anywhere really. Not sure where you plan to settle eventually but Calgary in particular is exceptionally expensive. Household utility costs are high. Registration fees for kids after school activities, childcare fees etc, expensive. New communities have quickly developed to accommodate the rising population but the infrastructure (including schools, medical surgeries) does not keep up. That aside, Calgary has much to offer and of course, is very close to the beautiful mountains.
You should be aware that anywhere in Canada the winters are extremely cold with snow arriving anytime from late September. The summer season is very short. 
Hope this gives you a bit more of an idea.


----------

